

The Art of Zenware and Why You Should be Using it - feint
http://feint.me/2010/01/the-art-of-zenware/

======
mbubb
The following doent work on a Windows system and it has been a few years since
I have used MacOS - so I do not remember if you can do this.

On any of the *nixes that I have used (Debian, NetBSD) there is a similar
'desktop clearing' trick. Simply switch to a non-X tty.

Ctl-Alt-F1 on my current version of Karmic Ubuntu.

Login and fire up Vim, Emacs, Nano or whatever and you have a zen desktop...

------
nik61
Those of you keen to experience a "distraction free writing environment"
without the distraction of cost (or ridiculous Zen hype) should try the time-
honoured DarkRoom, at <http://they.misled.us/dark-room/>

